# Softer than last time?



## Crom (Oct 2, 2021)

Hail noble pinners! This month marks my two years on TRT. Was TRT the magic bullet , the wellspring from which I flow? Not entirely. My doctor, who for the most part acts like hot shit - wasn't able to get me truly dialed in. In my two years he has had me on about four different protocols ranging anywhere from 160mg - 200mg with or without HCG. During this time I've learned a lot about my body. Unfortunately, I'm one of these low responder types. On 200mg a week of pharma cypionate, I might not crack 1000 total test; free test hovers in the 150's and that's pretty nice I guess.  

        I started TRT originally in hopes it would handle some of my dick issues. I had neurological Lyme disease for over 20 years that went undiagnosed and it wrecked me. With Viagra I'm pretty good, without, it's really hit or miss - not even 50 / 50. Without Viagra I'll be having sex and just go soft during the act. Pretty damn frustrating. 

When I do labs, everything comes back pretty good. Could this be some mental issue? Dopamine possible? 

I have bloodwork coming up again this month. I'm going to ask to have prolactin and SHBG added to the list. My refractory level is non existent. Pretty much good for every 24 - 48 hours with the blue pill. The wife is four years younger and has a bit of higher sex drive than I do at this point. So I pin and swallow the pills to keep the piston firing. 

   I'll ponder this on the Tree of Woe.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

How is your morning wood? Do you get it most or every morning, or is it sporadic and random?

Dopamine is a possible issue. I have ADHD and recently took myself off medication to "reset" my dopamine receptors and give them a break from being hammered all day long with dopamine. Anecdotally, I've been getting a lot more daytime wood. I can say that my orgasms are a bit more intense now. So in my case, it feels like excessive and chronically high dopamine negatively effected libido, which is the opposite of what methamphetamine users tend to get from dopamine spikes.

You can pull tests for dopamine, but I'm not sure how to actually analyze if there's an issue. I do know there's an inverse relationship between serotonin and dopamine; when serotonin is high then dopamine is low and vice versa. So if you take any SSRI's or anything that boosts serotonin production, then this could impact both libido and dopamine.

Similarly, when dopamine is high then prolactin tends to be low, and vice versa. High prolactin can kill libido too, and I could see when combined with low dopamine that the refractory period is less than desirable.

With that said, I think you should focus on the basics and most direct contributors. I think starting by looking at things like prolactin, SHBG, cortisol, etc make the most sense.

If you don't mind DHT compounds, then you could just try taking a therapeutic dose of something like masteron or proviron, and see if it gives you a bump on libido.


----------



## Crom (Oct 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How is your morning wood? Do you get it most or every morning, or is it sporadic and random?
> 
> Dopamine is a possible issue. I have ADHD and recently took myself off medication to "reset" my dopamine receptors and give them a break from being hammered all day long with dopamine. Anecdotally, I've been getting a lot more daytime wood. I can say that my orgasms are a bit more intense now. So in my case, it feels like excessive and chronically high dopamine negatively effected libido, which is the opposite of what methamphetamine users tend to get from dopamine spikes.
> 
> ...



  Morning wood is very hit or miss. I'm currently 45 and also train 5 - 6 days a week. I've got some P5P and started taking that again last night. I don't have any Masteron or Proviron. Think my doctor would prescribe, or am I gonna have to go UGL? Thanks again! I think you had mentioned before I might benefit from a DHT compound.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2021)

I think you're on the right track getting more bloodwork done. That could reveal something.

I have been adding a low dose of dht to my trt for a while now; it helps my sex drive and I get harder wood on it for sure. Something to try if all else fails. I use Masteron @150/wk.


----------



## Crom (Oct 2, 2021)

I


CohibaRobusto said:


> I think you're on the right track getting more bloodwork done. That could reveal something.
> 
> I have been adding a low dose of dht to my trt for a while now; it helps my sex drive and I get harder wood on it for sure. Something to try if all else fails. I use Masteron @150/wk



 Can you get it from a clinic or no? All good if I can't, I'll just look for it elsewhere.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

Crom said:


> Morning wood is very hit or miss. I'm currently 45 and also train 5 - 6 days a week. I've got some P5P and started taking that again last night. I don't have any Masteron or Proviron. Think my doctor would prescribe, or am I gonna have to go UGL? Thanks again! I think you had mentioned before I might benefit from a DHT compound.


If it's a "legit" doctor then it might be hard to convince him. I think Proviron isn't even legal in the US anymore, not 100% sure on that.

If it's a TRT clinic, then they will probably prescribe you whatever you want. All they seem to care about is making money, and their patients are their ATM.


----------



## Crom (Oct 2, 2021)

That


Send0 said:


> If it's a "legit" doctor then it might be hard to convince him. I think Proviron isn't even legal in the US anymore, not 100% sure on that.
> 
> If it's a TRT clinic, then they will probably prescribe you whatever you want. All they seem to care about is making money, and their patients are their


That's the damn truth. My care got a lot worse when I started getting my TEST at the pharmacy instead of through the clinic. They were pretty nice when I was giving them over $100 a month.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

Crom said:


> That
> 
> That's the damn truth. My care got a lot worse when I started getting my TEST at the pharmacy instead of through the clinic. They were pretty nice when I was giving them over $100 a month.


It's a trade off... Care about my health, or care about my money. 😂

I'm still trying to find a quality doctor, who will only test me 1x per year... Or maybe 2x at most. I'd like to see someone who honestly cares about my health, but doesn't micro manage me so I can still blast a couple of times per year.

It's hard man. I can only hope that attitudes change as the younger generation of doctors begin to take over.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2021)

Crom said:


> I
> 
> 
> Can you get it from a clinic or no? All good if I can't, I'll just look for it elsewhere.


Not that I'm aware of. You would have to hit up a UGL.

Forgot to mention Primo helps me in this area too, I just mentioned Mast because I feel like it's better for the sex stuff. Primo seems better for the strength gains for me.


----------



## Crom (Oct 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's a trade off... Care about my health, or care about my money. 😂
> 
> I'm still trying to find a quality doctor, who will only test me 1x per year... Or maybe 2x at most. I'd like to see someone who honestly cares about my health, but doesn't micro manage me so I can still blast a couple of times per year.
> 
> It's hard man. I can only hope that attitudes change as the younger generation of doctors begin to take over.


This is exactly what I want. I hate planning blasts around my doctor appointments. It's becoming more and more clear to me the only path is going to be self medicating. I'm sure a lot of guys have already gone that rout.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

Crom said:


> This is exactly what I want. I hate planning blasts around my doctor appointments. It's becoming more and more clear to me the only path is going to be self medicating. I'm sure a lot of guys have already gone that rout.


Yup, that's the route I went... But I'm still looking for a quality doctor.

I switched to test undecanoate for my TRT, that way I'm never worried about missing doses if I have to travel for an extended period.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's a trade off... Care about my health, or care about my money. 😂
> 
> I'm still trying to find a quality doctor, who will only test me 1x per year... Or maybe 2x at most. I'd like to see someone who honestly cares about my health, but doesn't micro manage me so I can still blast a couple of times per year.
> 
> It's hard man. I can only hope that attitudes change as the younger generation of doctors begin to take over.


Same bro


----------

